# Hematuria



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Blood in Urine..   Hubby is on a 2 week course of Cipro for possible prostatitis.. before having a prostate biopsy for elevated PSA.  This morning his urine is bloody..  waiting for the office to open.. but has anyone heard of this.. or had this from an antibiotic?


----------



## Josiah (May 6, 2015)

I use to  occasionally have two day long episodes of hematuria while I was taking Warfarin but now that I've switched to apixabam I no longer have them. He should note if the blood continues throughout the entire urination or seems most notable at the very beginning. The latter would suggest that the source of the blood was the urethra rather than in the bladder.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Waiting for the doc to call..  It continues...and throughout the entire stream.    I have read that hemorrhagic cystitis can occur with cipro. but again.. that's just Dr. Google's info..


----------



## Josiah (May 6, 2015)

It's hard to imagine an antibiotic causing hematuria. Having the biopsy will cause some blood in the urine for sure, but he hasn't had a biopsy yet. Hematuria may be a sign of something but the amount of blood lost is really inconsequential.


----------



## Josiah (May 6, 2015)

Well, then maybe it is the Cipro.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Still... scaring the heck out of me..


----------



## ndynt (May 6, 2015)

Interesting, the same thing happened with me, after taking Cipro for a UTI, two months ago.  Had a scan and a biopsy done.  Everything fine.  And the bleeding seems to have resolved itself.  MD's never mentioned Cipro as a probable cause though.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 6, 2015)

On any blood thinners? Can increase the effects of.

http://prostatitis.org/ciproeffects.html

Could be an interaction with a otc medicine or vitamin as well.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

He's being scheduled for a CT urogram to check for kidney stones.  He has also had some back pain.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

Hope all goes well for your husband QS and it gets sorted soon and easily.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

No more bleeding... no more pain..  I think he passed a stone.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

That's a relief!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

He is scheduled for a CT urogram on Monday.  So we will see what, if anything is going on.   Still taking his Cipro and we will deal with the elevated PSA in July.


----------



## ndynt (May 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No more bleeding... no more pain..  I think he passed a stone.


Wonderful.  Hopefully that is what it was and that there are not anymore.


----------



## Josiah (May 7, 2015)

I'm happy that your husband is symptom free, but I'm not sure that the hypothesis of a kidney stone is anything to be too relieved about.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm happy that your husband is symptom free, but I'm not sure that the hypothesis of a kidney stone is anything to be too relieved about.



no..  it's not.. So now dealing with possible two urological issues..  Elevated PSA and possible prostate cancer as well as hematuria.. whatever the cause is.   I'm comfortable in that he is seeing one of the top Urologists in this area.  I'm certain we will have a good outcome whatever the case may be.


----------



## Josiah (May 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> no..  it's not.. So now dealing with possible two urological issues..  Elevated PSA and possible prostate cancer as well as hematuria.. whatever the cause is.   I'm comfortable in that he is seeing one of the top Urologists in this area.  I'm certain we will have a good outcome whatever the case may be.



It's interesting to hear you, a practicing RN, make such a confident prognosis. I think you have every reason to expect a good outcome, but having seen in your work experience a lot of negative outcomes, well I guess what I'm suggesting is you've looked behind the curtain of MD omnipotence.


----------



## WhatInThe (May 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> no..  it's not.. So now dealing with possible two urological issues..  Elevated PSA and possible prostate cancer as well as hematuria.. whatever the cause is.   I'm comfortable in that he is seeing one of the top Urologists in this area.  I'm certain we will have a good outcome whatever the case may be.



Hasn't there been a de-emphasis on PSA levels over the last decade. I thought after a certain point prostate cancer will progress slow enough that many won't notice or need any aggressive treatments. Hopefully nothing has progressed if that is a problem.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

Josiah said:


> It's interesting to hear you, a practicing RN, make such a confident prognosis. I think you have every reason to expect a good outcome, but having seen in your work experience a lot of negative outcomes, well I guess what I'm suggesting is you've looked behind the curtain of MD omnipotence.



Actually, I see very few men with metastatic prostate cancer.  What I see is a lot of men with a "history" of prostate cancer, still alive and evidently cancer free as the diagnosis only shows up on the "Past Medical History" list.  I am fortunate to be able to ask a lot of people about doctors as I have so many colleagues working here in a very large multi-hospital group.  So I spoke to others in my discipline as CDS (clinical documentation Specialist) to get their input.  Believe me, there are a few Urologists whose work I have reviewed that I would not feel comfortable sending my dog to.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

CT Urogram negative for any abnormality.


----------



## Josiah (May 12, 2015)

That's great news.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2015)

Good news QS


----------



## QuickSilver (May 12, 2015)

So the doc still wants to do a Cystoscopy and we aren't really clear why with a negative CT.. Other of course than the insurance pays for it.  It's not a pleasant procedure and to line someone's pockets when not necessary makes it more unpleasant..  IF there were a reason or if there was a possibility the CT missed something other than an enlarged prostate... which we knew about.. I don't know what to think..     He as finished his 2 weeks of cipro, and now we wait 2 months for a new PSA


----------



## ndynt (May 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So the doc still wants to do a Cystoscopy and we aren't really clear why with a negative CT.. Other of course than the insurance pays for it.  It's not a pleasant procedure and to line someone's pockets when not necessary makes it more unpleasant..  IF there were a reason or if there was a possibility the CT missed something other than an enlarged prostate... which we knew about.. I don't know what to think..     He as finished his 2 weeks of cipro, and now we wait 2 months for a new PSA


Perhaps it is just the normal procedure?  I just went through the same routine.  Hematuria... Negative CT, still did a Cystoscopy and a biopsy.  I did not find it that unpleasant...much like a foley insertion.  Though in a male it might feel more invasive.


----------



## Louis (May 12, 2015)

Fantastic.  :encouragement:


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Perhaps it is just the normal procedure?  I just went through the same routine.  Hematuria... Negative CT, still did a Cystoscopy and a biopsy.  I did not find it that unpleasant...much like a foley insertion.  Though in a male it might feel more invasive.



I have had a Cystocopy several times due to a enlarged prostrate gland. Was scared to death the first time the dr. Did it, but the procedure really isn't too bad. The hardest part is getting pass the enlarged gland. You need to relax which is hard to do.


----------



## oldman (May 13, 2015)

Just curious, but how high is the PSA?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

oldman said:


> Just curious, but how high is the PSA?



His PSA was 5.4     Last year it was 5.3....   however I guess the normal is under 4.0 so our GP has pushed the panic button and told him to see a urologist..

NOW.. because of what we thought was hematuria, he had a CT urogram.. which was normal.. but the urologist wants to do a cysto in his office to look inside his bladder.

We asked if he would biopsy the prostate during that procedure... but he will not.. Even though that's how prostates are removed... he is going to do a biopsy via the rectum on 7/9.   Don't know why two separate procedures..   He said because of complications,  I say for more money.


----------

